# Hows my diet?



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

My goal is to gain ffm. I have just started cycle of AAS

6 am - cnp promass 2 scoops in 500 ml skimmed milk

with 1 banana, handful of pistachio nuts, 1 tbls honey, 2 scoops ice creaam.

9 am - 5 whole eggs,1 piece of fruit

12 pm - tuna sandwich (130g)

3 pm -200 g chicken sandwich

5.30 pm - 100 g pasta with 250g lean minced beef or

250g steak or pork chops with spuds and veg

7 pm - 4 scoop cnp promass in water (after workout)

9.30 pm - 200g of chicken with 100g of rice and 200 g of natural yoghurt or 200g white fish with 100g of rice and 200 g natural yoghurt

Do you guys think i'm eating enough? I'm 6ft 1 and 108 kg, been back training 7 months after a 2 year break (trained 3 years previously) and am probably slightly overweight, but this does not concern me and i am happy with my amount of bodyfat but would want to put much more on


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mate it doesn't matter wheather you r trying to add size or lose weight you need to eat clean to get quality mass.. drop the icecream in the morning .. also you could do with some better source of carbs such as oat .. rice .. what's your cycle look like ? have you worked out your macros ? i just started my cycle last sat 2day i had my 2nd week jab. look at my journal .. i'll def follow this .


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree,drop the ice cream and add in some good carbs like sizar has said and some good fats such as natty peanut butter,evoo,nuts etc...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yep .. Rossy .I have gained 6 LB this week .. most of it will be water from the high carb diet as i can my body looks smoother lol but hopefuly better gains in the comin weeks .


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Also,some simple carbs with you PWO shake,such as malto,dextros,waxy maize starch. And add some slow digesting protein with some good fats before bed such as a casein shake,quark or cottage cheese...


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

sizar said:


> Yep .. Rossy .I have gained 6 LB this week .. most of it will be water from the high carb diet as i can my body looks smoother lol but hopefuly better gains in the comin weeks .


Good stuff buddy,just keep eating and eating. I should be starting my cycle soon,cant wait. Don't worry about looking smooth though mate,you can afford too...can be dealt with after your cycle...best of luck to you bud


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok i will drop the ice cream and replace with oatmeal and look into taking post workout simple carbs. I will also add 1 tbls peanut butter ed and i am also taking a multivitamin.

My cycle is

week 1-8 test c 500 ml

week 8 - 12 test c 250 ml

week 1 - 4 dbol 30 mg ed

week 12 - 15 winny e3d

then nolva 20 mg 45 days

hcg 1000 iu for 8 shots (16 days)

Then running clen for 6 weeks.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Good stuff buddy,just keep eating and eating. I should be starting my cycle soon,cant wait. Don't worry about looking smooth though mate,you can afford too...can be dealt with after your cycle...best of luck to you bud


thanks bro .. it should be good  let us know when you do urs i wanna be informed and see how you get on mate.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

sizar said:


> thanks bro .. it should be good  let us know when you do urs i wanna be informed and see how you get on mate.


Will do mate,cant wait to get started...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yoohoo1 said:


> Ok i will drop the ice cream and replace with oatmeal and look into taking post workout simple carbs. I will also add 1 tbls peanut butter ed and i am also taking a multivitamin.
> 
> My cycle is
> 
> ...


get some clomid for your PCT .. also you might need higher dose of nolva for 1st couple of weeks 40mg ed .. how comes to you droping the dose of your test ? and what's the reason for ending your cycle with winny mate ?


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

yoohoo1 said:


> Ok i will drop the ice cream and replace with oatmeal and look into taking post workout simple carbs. I will also add 1 tbls peanut butter ed and i am also taking a multivitamin.
> 
> My cycle is
> 
> ...


Cycle looks ok but i would stick at 500mg throughout. Also add some clomid into pct,recovery will be much easier...


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

sizar said:


> get some clomid for your PCT .. also you might need higher dose of nolva for 1st couple of weeks 40mg ed .. how comes to you droping the dose of your test ? and what's the reason for ending your cycle with winny mate ?


Beat me to it lol...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

lol


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok i am dropping the test c at the end to 250 ml ew to make 20 ml last for 12 weeks.

Ive been unsuccessful in getting clomid so far but will keep trying and up the nolva to 40 mg ed for the first two weeks.

The winsrol helps to maintain test levels during the 3 weeks between last jab and pct, helps solidify gains, some believe it acts as an anti e and can aid in recovery. Personally i have never tried it but will give this a try and post the results.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Would it not be better to start on 250mg a week,then up to 500mg a week to finish? Especially if your using d-bol as a kick start anyways?...


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

That probably would make more sense mate


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats what i would do if you wana make the 20ml last mate...


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Just read the steroid profile of winny and found this interesting:

One novel use for Winstrol in any cycle (perhaps even bulking) would be to use it at a very limited dose, in order to lower SHBG. (2) One of the properties of Winstrol is it´s profound ability to lower SHBG much more than other steroids. A dose of .2mg/kg lowered SHBG significantly, which would in turn, raise the amount of free testosterone circulating in the body.


----------

